# PS3/XBOX 360 Emulator?



## push@max (14. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

gibt es einen Emulator mit dem es möglich ist, PS3 oder XBOX 360 Spiele auf dem PC zu zocken? Früher gab es mal solche für die XBOX und PS2...aber wie sieht es mit den Next-Gen. Konsolen aus?


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2008)

Da ist mir nix bekannt. Aber ich würde es trotzdem sein lassen, weil die Games nicht für PC-Hardware optimiert sind. SO laufen PS2 Spiele auf meinem PC "gerade noch zumutbar" flüssig.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. November 2008)

ha lol erstmal müssten die cpu´s 2 teraflops schaffen bevor man über emulationen nachdenken sollte

mfg


----------

